# Schwinn Moab frame weight anyone?



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

Schwinn Moab (not specified as SL or anything - just Moab)
circa 2001
19"
N'lightnment tubing

Anyone have a resource besides WW/Starbike? Only resource I have states 3.1 pounds, but I ain't buyin' that for a 19" frame. :skep: 

PATIA!


----------



## mikethebike67 (Sep 16, 2005)

I have a catalogue from 2001 it says 3.5lb frame for all models. Mike


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

mikethebike67 said:


> I have a catalogue from 2001 it says 3.5lb frame for all models. Mike


Thanks for that, Mike. It helps. :thumbsup: While we're at it, might it also state a seatpost diameter? 

If anyone else has anything to add please feel free.


----------



## mikethebike67 (Sep 16, 2005)

Book doesn't say, but i have a 2000 moab disk it has a 26.8 seat post. I also had, until it broke a 2001 Rocket 88 it also had a 26.8 post. Mike


----------



## mikethebike67 (Sep 16, 2005)

Are you looking to buy one? The reason i ask is the the headset is icbm they only made it for 2 years and they are getting harder to find. Mike


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Unless Schwinn spec'ed a super unique bearing, ICBM headsets are just the same as standard intergrated headsets widely used now in road frames the world over. In fact from what I've read, the only thing really unique to the ICBM bearings was have a 45 degree bevel on the edge that contacts the frame, and several other headset makers of zerostack (aka Internal aka Semi-intergrated) headsets use bearings like that. Indeed, for the most part, zerostack and intergrated headsets use the same bearing sizes, just the zerostack presses a cup inside the frame and an intergrated the bearing free floats on a specially machined surface inside the headtube.


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

mikethebike67 said:


> Are you looking to buy one? The reason i ask is the the headset is icbm they only made it for 2 years and they are getting harder to find. Mike


(seatpost) 26.8?!?!?! :madman: Why do I always gotta like the wierd stuff?!?!?!

Anyways, yes, yes I am looking at one locally. The seller has a headset to include for an extra fee - hopefully it's still in very good condition.

From what i've come to understand Cane Creek is now the only (???) manufacturer that has these ICBM headsets (???)???  Still gotta research it more as I have no clue wtf is so special about this headset ..... other than it being as wierd as the seatpost diameter. :lol: 

Thanks for making sure, Mike. Very kind of you. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

EDIT - Dee just posted with something .....


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

DeeEight said:


> Unless Schwinn spec'ed a super unique bearing, ICBM headsets are just the same as standard intergrated headsets widely used now in road frames the world over. In fact from what I've read, the only thing really unique to the ICBM bearings was have a 45 degree bevel on the edge that contacts the frame, and several other headset makers of zerostack (aka Internal aka Semi-intergrated) headsets use bearings like that. Indeed, for the most part, zerostack and intergrated headsets use the same bearing sizes, just the zerostack presses a cup inside the frame and an intergrated the bearing free floats on a specially machined surface inside the headtube.


Okay, it's late and my back IS killing me ..... basically, I can take the same HS from a Giant and swap it in?


----------



## mikethebike67 (Sep 16, 2005)

ICBM was its own beast. I bought a cane creek IS-2 from nashbar for my friends rocket 88 the dimensions were quiet different (outside dia. smaller). Aparently the bevel that goes against the frame is the same. It worked fine. It actually adjusted easier than the original as it would bind when you turned the handlebars. Mike


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

mikethebike67 said:


> ICBM was its own beast. I bought a cane creek IS-2 from nashbar for my friends rocket 88 the dimensions were quiet different (outside dia. smaller). Aparently the bevel that goes against the frame is the same. It worked fine. It actually adjusted easier than the original as it would bind when you turned the handlebars. Mike


Okay guys, got it. Thanks!

Going to look at, and possibly purchase, the frame now. Seller said 3.13 pounds, as advertised, when he checked. I'll verify it. That's kinda scary-light, IMHO.

I'm all giddy!


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

I'm back. Just finished playing with it. OH, I mean picking it up.  

Weight? 3 pounds, _12 ounces._ :lol: That's with water bottle bolts, rack bolts and the derailleur hanger. Frame and hanger alone, for this 19" frame, is 1666 grams. :thumbsup: Over one pound lighter than the Brodie and holy friggin' crap is this frame ever SEXY!

Come here, baby ..... gotta go!!!!!!!!! :eekster:


----------



## mikethebike67 (Sep 16, 2005)

Lets see some pics. Mine is set up with slicks at the moment. Mike


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

mikethebike67 said:


> Lets see some pics. Mine is set up with slicks at the moment. Mike


Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice!!!!!!!!!!!! That looks like a fun machine. :thumbsup:

Actually Mike, no pics just yet.  Gotta get a headset (the one I have is missing a seal) and ..... a seatpost. Maybe i'll snap a couple of the frame tomorrow ..... before I start building it. I at least know what it'll be wearing.  Small chance it'll be done this weekend, but we'll see how my back feels.

Hey, gotta pick your brain on one more thing. The frame is decaled as a Schwinn Moab 2, the 2 residing on the (very shapely and sexy!) seatstays. However, under the BB shell it's stamped with a bunch of numbers and ..... SL. So it's a Moab 2 SL?????????????????? :skep: I thought it was just one or the other. 

I gotta research this yet, but figured you might have something for me about this. PATIA!


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Should have told me you wanted a 19" frame last week, i have a titanium eclipse I could have sold you.


----------



## mikethebike67 (Sep 16, 2005)

After reading the book closer the Moab disc sl,Moab1,and Moab2 share the same frame. "All new for 2001 Schwinn Ride Tuned Frame (3.5 Pounds) w/ Super Butted, Shaped & Swaged N'Lightened Gold Label Aluminium Tubing". The Moab Disc and the Moab3 have the same frame. "All New for 2001 Schwinn Ride Tuned Frame w/ Custom Drawn Shaped & Swaged N'Lightened Gold Lable Proprietary Aluminium Tubing". 
Is your frame red? the one in the book is. Mike


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

DeeEight said:


> Should have told me you wanted a 19" frame last week, i have a titanium eclipse I could have sold you.


HAHAHA! Thanks, Dee. This wasn't exactly planned, more of a "hmmm, THAT would be nice" purchase. I'm sure the Eclipse is more money than I can spend right now.  The bike funds will be completely depleted with today's purchase.  (shrug)

Oh, hey, clean your P.M. box ..... there's something I KNOW you can help with ..... I think.


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

mikethebike67 said:


> After reading the book closer the Moab disc sl,Moab1,and Moab2 share the same frame. "All new for 2001 Schwinn Ride Tuned Frame (3.5 Pounds) w/ Super Butted, Shaped & Swaged N'Lightened Gold Label Aluminium Tubing". The Moab Disc and the Moab3 have the same frame. "All New for 2001 Schwinn Ride Tuned Frame w/ Custom Drawn Shaped & Swaged N'Lightened Gold Lable Proprietary Aluminium Tubing".
> Is your frame red? the one in the book is. Mike


Mike, you are a scholar and a gentleman!!!!!!!!!! Thanks for that! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Red? RED?!??!?! Did someone say RED??!?!?!?!??!?!?


----------



## mikethebike67 (Sep 16, 2005)

I love that paint scheme. My Rocket 88 was the same but it was bass boat silver with red stripes. I thought I read somewhere if you contact cane creek directly you could get the correct headset. I never thied it though. My lbs got me one when i cracked the top race. In 2001 they changed it slightly. Never had a problem after that, although it hasen't been on a trail in a while. How are you going to build it up?


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

mikethebike67 said:


> I love that paint scheme. My Rocket 88 was the same but it was bass boat silver with red stripes. I thought I read somewhere if you contact cane creek directly you could get the correct headset. I never thied it though. My lbs got me one when i cracked the top race. In 2001 they changed it slightly. Never had a problem after that, although it hasen't been on a trail in a while. How are you going to build it up?


HAHA! Yeah, this thing is truly gorgeous, IMHO. When I got my NRS last year it really opened my eyes towards Giant and this Moab is doing the same thing for me with with Schwinn. This really is an art-ful piece of bike.  The staggered tubing, the stays, the paint ..... for $150 (Canadian) I feel I came out a winner.

Build - actually, going to the LBS for a seatpost and headset shortly, so ..... complete bike pics later today. I made the mistake of crunching some numbers this morning, so that prompted another thread (weight compromise here in SSW). The bike will probably end up going through 2 set-ups before it's "final". I know it'll be wearing an R7 Super, though. It's uncanny just how perfect a match it is. You'll see later today when I post complete build pics. :thumbsup:

Oh, it'll be an SS, too. Something new and fun.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Temporary threadjack from your partpimp coming... Crunching numbers is how a simple "give a girl a lighter bike built with stuff I'll never use myself" project turned into THIS... a custom painted and decalled double-butted canadian brazed chromoly frame as a 1x7 that weighs 25.9 Ibs as pictured complete.


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

DeeEight said:


> Temporary threadjack from your partpimp coming... Crunching numbers is how a simple "give a girl a lighter bike built with stuff I'll never use myself" project turned into THIS... a custom painted and decalled double-butted canadian brazed chromoly frame as a 1x7 that weighs 25.9 Ibs as pictured complete.


Nice build, Dee. :thumbsup:

So, back from the LBS and ..... no Schwinn love for me this weekend. Ho headset, despite that they supposedly had the right one in stock. Put the bearings in the headtube and ..... rattle rattle rattle. WAY too small. I don't know if there's supposed to be some kind of adaptor/interface between the bearing and the headtube, but something wasn't jiving, so they'll be making a call on Monday to see "what's up".

Meh, I figured. It was too easy up until now.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Intergrated headsets run the bearings directly into the headtube. Semi-Intergrated uses seperate cups (like regular headsets) which are recessed into the headtube. Odds are the bearings used are actually an off-the shelf size from some industrial use, that you could just get at a bearing store, IF you knew the code on them (its usually stamped into the casing or the seals).


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

DeeEight said:


> Intergrated headsets run the bearings directly into the headtube. Semi-Intergrated uses seperate cups (like regular headsets) which are recessed into the headtube. Odds are the bearings used are actually an off-the shelf size from some industrial use, that you could just get at a bearing store, IF you knew the code on them (its usually stamped into the casing or the seals).


Yup, just found a GREAT thread in the Schwinn section here on MTBR about this. What they had at the LBS wasn't right at all. Thanks Dee!

The question NOW is ..... what about the bearing/steerer tube angled, umm, thingies.  

This'll be interesting!


----------



## mikethebike67 (Sep 16, 2005)

Hey AndrewTO I was on JensonUSA's website today. They carry ICBM integrated headsets. Mike http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/HS409A01-Aheadset+Icbm+Integrated+Headset.aspx


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

mikethebike67 said:


> Hey AndrewTO I was on JensonUSA's website today. They carry ICBM integrated headsets. Mike http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/HS409A01-Aheadset+Icbm+Integrated+Headset.aspx


Hey Mike!

Yup, it's covered. I've been a "busy beaver", so to speak. Check out this thread;

"Need to discuss ICBM headsets please" in the Schwinn section ..... http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=248754

Just got back a couple of hours ago from it's first ride - seems like they held up find. You'll see what "they" are when you read that ^^^ thread.

And since I can ..... some pictures from today's ride .....

And THANKS again for the help! :thumbsup:


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

Finally got back around to giving my old 2000 Moab some much needed love(new RD housing/cable, front chainring, fork swap, Thomson stem, 1x9 setup). The stem was a Poker ride prize(either that or a much lighter Pazzaz). Sure is heavy tho...

Just a do-all for mtb, comuter, loaner, urban bandit, MUT, FS-rd duty bike. 22.8lb with my "gooder" v-brake wheels/tires. I especially like the blue QR. Need to shorten that front brake cable too.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Anybody have a clue for 1996 or 1997 Cro-Mo Moab 19" weight?


----------



## nivek1960 (Oct 28, 2014)

*Loving the MOAB 2 with Rockshox SID race*

Hello Moab Lovers

Gotta say its a sweet bike.
Having a real hard time finding out where and what year mine is
It came with a rockshox SID race seeing it being a 2000 vintage .
Having A hard time putting it up for sale the MOAB IS MINT

just thought I would share some PICS.:idea::idea::idea::idea::idea::idea::idea::idea:


----------



## lorsban (Sep 2, 2009)

I wonder if the new Moabs are lighter?


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

Lighter then what? The older 'real' (US made) Moabs? I'd truly be surprised. My 19" US made 2000 has a butted 7075 frame. Many of my supposedly higher end frames are only 6065 alum. I installed this 01 SID XC(it came with a Manitou fork). In fact, the only original part is the seatpost clamp. Mines also a 26.8" post dia. As pic'd, its around 21.5lbs. I think the Moab above is also a 2000.


----------



## nivek1960 (Oct 28, 2014)

*Good Morning MOAB People 2000 Moab it is*



Duckman said:


> Lighter then what? The older 'real' (US made) Moabs? I'd truly be surprised. My 19" US made 2000 has a butted 7075 frame. Many of my supposedly higher end frames are only 6065 alum. I installed this 01 SID XC(it came with a Manitou fork). In fact, the only original part is the seatpost clamp. Mines also a 26.8" post dia. As pic'd, its around 21.5lbs. I think the Moab above is also a 2000.


 Your correct Duckman

I picked this up from a fire fighter here in London Ont. CA

He had bought it new in Western Canada, Alberta ,but it is homegrown and has the 7005 aluminum frame and pretty sure it came with that Rock shox SID race from new. I just cant find any other than the Original named Home Grown with the racing flag strip that is Similiar.
It weighs about 20 LBS the shock alone is only 1200 g.

Here is a pic of the badge on the bike.Also a pic from Schwinn Moab 2 in 2000.
Will try to find pic of home grown.


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

nivek1960 said:


> Your correct Duckman
> 
> I picked this up from a fire fighter here in London Ont. CA
> 
> ...


Note in that pic, that the black frame is white up at the steertube. Mine was too. I painted mine black yrs ago, there.

Mine(Moab 2) also has that exact badge(I obviously made a mistake. mine is also 7005 alum). Mine even came with those Panaracer Fires. Note they are the heavy wire bead versions. Also had Doere cranks/FD/shifters, Hellbender bars(cheaper thicker version), XT RD, etc.

A friend bought mine new from REI back then. Was around $800-ish, fwiw.


----------



## lorsban (Sep 2, 2009)

Duckman said:


> Lighter then what? The older 'real' (US made) Moabs? I'd truly be surprised. My 19" US made 2000 has a butted 7075 frame. Many of my supposedly higher end frames are only 6065 alum. I installed this 01 SID XC(it came with a Manitou fork). In fact, the only original part is the seatpost clamp. Mines also a 26.8" post dia. As pic'd, its around 21.5lbs. I think the Moab above is also a 2000.


Wow 21lbs! That's a real race bike!

I'd likely have to spend big $$$ to get my new Moab anywhere near that.


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

lorsban said:


> Wow 21lbs! That's a real race bike!
> 
> I'd likely have to spend big $$$ to get my new Moab anywhere near that.


Naw. My real 'now retired' 26" race HT (Giant XTC carbon-alum hybrid) was 18.5lbs with Formula disc brakes, Stans alum front rotor(steel 140mm rr), Stans Olympic wheels/370gm Twister SS tires, RF 5 bolt Next LP carbon/alum cranks, 4ti Eggs, Action Tec titanium taper square BB with ti crankarm bolts, 99% all ti/alum hardware, Extralite UL The Post, Mxam Isogrid carbon bar, Syntace F99 stem(with ti hardware), Sid Race fork, etc.

This bike shown got all the 'hand me down' stuff. But some decent stuff is still there. XTR RD, XTR 11-34(1x9), 717/XTR hub wheels, Sid fork, Answer carbon bars, foam grips, lots of ti and alum bolts, 5 bolt RF Turbines with alum hardware, cheap but light Syncros post, Paul Love brake levers, Avid ti V-brakes, etc.


----------



## lorsban (Sep 2, 2009)

Duckman said:


> Naw. My real 'now retired' 26" race HT (Giant XTC carbon-alum hybrid) was 18.5lbs with Formula disc brakes, Stans alum front rotor(steel 140mm rr), Stans Olympic wheels/370gm Twister SS tires, RF 5 bolt Next LP carbon/alum cranks, 4ti Eggs, Action Tec titanium taper square BB with ti crankarm bolts, 99% all ti/alum hardware, Extralite UL The Post, Mxam Isogrid carbon bar, Syntace F99 stem(with ti hardware), Sid Race fork, etc.
> 
> This bike shown got all the 'hand me down' stuff. But some decent stuff is still there. XTR RD, XTR 11-34(1x9), 717/XTR hub wheels, Sid fork, Answer carbon bars, foam grips, lots of ti and alum bolts, 5 bolt RF Turbines with alum hardware, cheap but light Syncros post, Paul Love brake levers, Avid ti V-brakes, etc.


18lbs! The only time I got a bike near that was with my Klein when I put a rigid fork on it.

Needless to say, I badly need to shed some weight on my Schwinn. Luckily, parts used are base level stuff so I don't need to look that hard to make a big difference.


----------



## nivek1960 (Oct 28, 2014)

*COOL SITE --http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1991_2000/2000_06.html*



lorsban said:


> 18lbs! The only time I got a bike near that was with my Klein when I put a rigid fork on it.
> 
> Needless to say, I badly need to shed some weight on my Schwinn. Luckily, parts used are base level stuff so I don't need to look that hard to make a big difference.


Here is a site the Moab frame is 2.9 lbs ....The home grown factory is 21 lbs and has alot of parts exactly the same as mine other than some XTR parts instead of XT.
The rock shox SID race is one of the lightest forks made to date at about 1200 grams. Check weight weenies.

I added a great link on Schwinn bikes 91 to 2002 everything you ever needed to know about MOAB and the families of bikes back then.

enjoy CHEERS


















In thwe process of building Ridley Blast with XT and XTR powertrain


----------



## lorsban (Sep 2, 2009)

My Moab 2 29er frame is probably about 2kg = ~4.4 pounds. Haha


----------



## nivek1960 (Oct 28, 2014)

*2000 moab 2 =======2.9 lbs.*



lorsban said:


> My Moab 2 29er frame is probably about 2kg = ~4.4 pounds. Haha[/QUOT\
> 
> Not sure what haha is about you laughing at the weight of your bike--------the old frame whem it was a real SCHWINN was 2.9 LBS frame


----------



## lorsban (Sep 2, 2009)

nivek1960 said:


> lorsban said:
> 
> 
> > My Moab 2 29er frame is probably about 2kg = ~4.4 pounds. Haha[/QUOT\
> ...


----------



## nivek1960 (Oct 28, 2014)

*Yeah DOREL owns a few brand now*



lorsban said:


> nivek1960 said:
> 
> 
> > Lol it's funny how heavy it is. The bike is as heavy as my old cromo Schwinn Impact in 87.
> ...


----------

